# Bag question



## srh (Feb 15, 2013)

I am looking for suggestions to carry some of my gear. Specifically:

Canon 7D, 60D, 70-200 f/2.8 L II, 24-70 f/2.8 LII, 85 f/1.2, Speedlite 600, Extra batteries, cables etc.

I was thinking about: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/169546-REG/Tamrac_560301_5603_Camera_Bag_Black_.html

I am not sure if that bag can hold the two bodies & the rest of the gear. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brand B (Feb 15, 2013)

Judging by the cutaway image, it would likely not be able to fit both bodies. Its description reinforces the impression it was designed for only one as well.

Budget?


----------



## EOBeav (Feb 15, 2013)

Doesn't look like it will. If you can spend an extra 100USD, and would like to move up to a backpack. you might consider the Lowepro 400AW. I just got mine and wish I'd gotten it a long time ago.


----------



## Brand B (Feb 15, 2013)

Actually, if he's interested in something like that, I have a 12 year old original pro trekker AW (I not II), in nearly brand new shape that I'd sell for half that.


----------



## srh (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry forgot to post the budget, ideally somewhere around US $150. This looks really promising: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/577361-REG/Lowepro_LP35271_PEU_Flipside_400AW_Backpack_Black.html

Thanks.


----------



## JerryKnight (Feb 15, 2013)

My main shooting bag is a Thinktank Retrospective 30 and I love it. They claim it can hold "two pro-sized bodies plus 3-6 lenses" but I don't think it's the best to hold camera bodies, especially if they have grips. My bag usually holds 5 or 6 lenses, flash, batteries, and a small "hero kit" for the occasional fix (tissues, Tide pen, safety pins, etc.).

The bigger Retrospective 40 or Retrospective 50 would probably be better for holding lenses and bodies.

Just saw your $150 price range... These are all a bit above that, but they're fantastically made. I don't think Thinktank knows how to make a flimsy bag.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 15, 2013)

Brand B said:


> Actually, if he's interested in something like that, I have a 12 year old original pro trekker AW (I not II), in nearly brand new shape that I'd sell for half that.



Where you live? I'd be interested.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 15, 2013)

look at a Domke f2 - it will hold your stuff, is within your budget, and will last even with rough wear.
The shoulder strap is comfortable, the included lens padding protects your stuff really well without a 
lot of extra weight.


----------



## Brand B (Feb 15, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Brand B said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, if he's interested in something like that, I have a 12 year old original pro trekker AW (I not II), in nearly brand new shape that I'd sell for half that.
> ...



Los Angeles.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 15, 2013)

Brand B said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Brand B said:
> ...



I'm at the other end of I-5, bit long drive even with my car, and the shipping costs might be bit too much.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 15, 2013)

do you own/use a belt system for lens or accessories ?


----------



## Danielle (Feb 15, 2013)

The lowepro pro-runner 200 might be ok, the 300 will be or the larger trekker backpacks will also be more than adequate.

Lowepro have no shortage of larger capacity bags. The s&f system with belts etc may be another option, look them up, go to a good store which stock them and look in person too.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 15, 2013)

Lowepro fastback 250.

Carries my gripped7d + 70-200, tokina 11-16 and canon 100mm in lower section and t3i with 18-50 and filters batteries wipes etc in top section.


----------



## Brand B (Feb 15, 2013)

srh said:


> Sorry forgot to post the budget, ideally somewhere around US $150. This looks really promising: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/577361-REG/Lowepro_LP35271_PEU_Flipside_400AW_Backpack_Black.html
> 
> Thanks.



One thing I'd note is that with a pack that big, same as my older one (apologies for the minor derailing of your thread BTW), it tended to put me off wanting to use it, which is why mine is in like new shape.

If it were me, i'd be looking at something as minimal as possible. Paul's suggestion looks like a good candidate.


----------



## Efka76 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have ThinkTank Retrospective 30 and it easily holds gripped 7D, speedlite 580 EXII, 70-200 2.8L II, Tamron 24-70 2.8, canon 50 1.4. When you have quite expensive gear (at least for me it is expensive) you need to have well built bag, which you can trust. For me it is important that gear is safe, easily accessible from bag, bag has good and well built straps and you need to change bag every 2-3 years.

Of course, Think Tank Retrospective 30 is expensive, but in my opinion it is really worth that money.


----------



## RC (Feb 15, 2013)

srh said:


> I am looking for suggestions to carry some of my gear. Specifically:
> 
> Canon 7D, 60D, 70-200 f/2.8 L II, 24-70 f/2.8 LII, 85 f/1.2, Speedlite 600, Extra batteries, cables etc.
> 
> ...


Looks way too small for the gear you listed. Start with Lowepro's bag finder tool and see what that recommends for you
http://bagfinder.lowepro.com/lp/choose-profile


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2013)

srh said:


> Sorry forgot to post the budget, ideally somewhere around US $150. This looks really promising: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/577361-REG/Lowepro_LP35271_PEU_Flipside_400AW_Backpack_Black.html



I have and really like the Flipside 400 AW. It's comfortable to wear with a load, and will hold the gear you list. I like the Flipside design, you can access your gear withour setting your bag on the ground. I also have the Flipside 300 for carrying less (and I can see a Flipside 500 AW in my future if I need to travel with my 600mm lens).


----------



## srh (Feb 15, 2013)

brad goda said:


> do you own/use a belt system for lens or accessories ?



No, I do not. Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## jasonsim (Feb 15, 2013)

Take a look at the Thinktank Streetwalker Pro HD. Great sturdy bag. It can hold all that you stated. It's a backpack, though. So you have to decide if you want a backpack or a shoulder bag. Perhaps you should look into a roller bag, if you are not going on hikes in the woods with your gear. I suggest the Thinktank airport line of roller bags.


----------



## EOBeav (Feb 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> srh said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry forgot to post the budget, ideally somewhere around US $150. This looks really promising: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/577361-REG/Lowepro_LP35271_PEU_Flipside_400AW_Backpack_Black.html
> ...



+1


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 15, 2013)

srh said:


> I am looking for suggestions to carry some of my gear. Specifically:
> 
> Canon 7D, 60D, 70-200 f/2.8 L II, 24-70 f/2.8 LII, 85 f/1.2, Speedlite 600, Extra batteries, cables etc.
> 
> ...




I have a larger version of that Tamrac. It's excellent. For the days where you want to take all your gear above and a few other items I'd go a bigger than the one you list there.

I also like the Retrospective bags and I'm thinking about getting the 7 or 10 for the days where I just want to take a body, two lenses and a flash.

I personally don't like photo backpacks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2013)

7enderbender said:


> I personally don't like photo backpacks.



Regardless of my personal feelings, when carrying a 15 lb (or more) load, _my back_ really likes two shoulder straps and a hip belt, vs. just one shoulder strap...


----------



## brad goda (Feb 15, 2013)

srh said:


> brad goda said:
> 
> 
> > do you own/use a belt system for lens or accessories ?
> ...



OK... the reason I ask is Lowe pro makes good bags and belt systems.
I use their "stealth reporter D550 AW & D300 AW" by no means is the D550AW "stealth" its quite big. but what these bags do have are Loops on the L&R sides of them which allow the belt system lens, body and accessory pouches to be attached. although they are external... it allows for overflow Items to be carried with the bag...
just a suggestion for flexibility... I use soft bags as per-job modular transport and hard cases for storage and ALL-IN jobs...
good luck... getting the right bag is a quite personal thing


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2013)

brad goda said:


> getting the right bag is a quite personal thing



Put another way, there's no such thing as the 'right bag' for every situation. I suppose that's why I have more camera bags than my wife has purses...


----------



## tpatana (Feb 15, 2013)

Tried the Lowepro tool to estimate which bag I need. It told me I should get the Flipside 500 AW. Hmm...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Tried the Lowepro tool to estimate which bag I need. It told me I should get the Flipside 500 AW. Hmm...



I've loaded the Flipside 400 AW with a gripped body, 430EX II, and either one big white zoom (70-200/2.8L IS II or 100-400L) and four black lenses (e.g. 24-105L, 16-35L II, TS-E 24L II, 100L Macro, 135L, etc.), or two big white zooms and three black lenses.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Tried the Lowepro tool to estimate which bag I need. It told me I should get the Flipside 500 AW. Hmm...
> ...



Ok, sounds like I'd be ok with 400 then, that's close to what I have.

Aim:

5D3 gripped
430EX
70-200 IS II
24-105
Sigma 50/1.4
Sigma 14/2.8
2x extender
Kenko tube set
Yongnuo 622 triggers
Charger
Grip battery insert
Plenty of batteries (takes about same space as one small lens)
CF and other small stuff

I also have 7D gripped, but most likely I'll sell that one.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 15, 2013)

hmm whatever you pick ... then go one size bigger... lol
really...

the AWs have a neat weather poncho that deploys from beneath the bag...
it can either cover your bag or you can sit your bag on it... great for damp muckey situations..

{{{beware}}} the outside back slotted pouch... it has a zipper for cart handle to pass through and if not secure..which does creep open... you may loose small items...

"leave nothing behind!" ---- LOL


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Feb 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Regardless of my personal feelings, when carrying a 15 lb (or more) load, _my back_ really likes two shoulder straps and a hip belt, vs. just one shoulder strap...



Hib belt great for stopping the bag swinging, terrible for screwing up your lower back, a chest strap is the way to go, weight over shoulders and chest. My current bag lacks the chest strap but as it's great for me in every other way I'm thinking of getting a chest-strap stitched on.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Hib belt great for stopping the bag swinging, terrible for screwing up your lower back, a chest strap is the way to go, weight over shoulders and chest.



Years of backpacking experience disagree - there's a reason backpacking packs have supportive hip belts. Obviously, you should do what's best for you, but the general recommendation is to have more weight on the hips than the shoulders. 

Granted, some hip belts on camera packs are useless - the Flipside 300 is in that category. But the 400 AW has a decently supportive hip belt (although not as good the one on the Osprey internal frame pack I use for backpacking).


----------



## brad goda (Feb 16, 2013)

oh YAH I agree about NOT having heavy bags to "carry" I load them up and put them on a cart...
rubbermaid or magliner... but for going long distance accessible only on foot yes I have to agree with back packs...
I use either photo type back packs or have maxpedition packs with drop in dividers... 
for active working its belts with shoulder harness to take weight off hips.. I hate it but its only way... when job gets longer... I hire assistant as lens "mule"... (sorry for description) but this keeps me light and can work without fatigue... < or less fatigue.. LOL ;D


----------



## EOBeav (Feb 16, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've loaded the Flipside 400 AW with a gripped body, 430EX II, and either one big white zoom (70-200/2.8L IS II or 100-400L) and four black lenses (e.g. 24-105L, 16-35L II, TS-E 24L II, 100L Macro, 135L, etc.), or two big white zooms and three black lenses.



With room to spare, probably.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2013)

EOBeav said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I've loaded the Flipside 400 AW with a gripped body, 430EX II, and either one big white zoom (70-200/2.8L IS II or 100-400L) and four black lenses (e.g. 24-105L, 16-35L II, TS-E 24L II, 100L Macro, 135L, etc.), or two big white zooms and three black lenses.
> ...



Maybe enough for a CF card or two...


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 16, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Tried the Lowepro tool to estimate which bag I need. It told me I should get the Flipside 500 AW. Hmm...
> ...


I bought the Flipside 400 about six months ago based on your recommendation, I think it's a great solution especially since the gear is not accessible while you're wearing it, this is valuable where I live.

I have also a couple of Crumpler bags that I like alot. Then a couple of more Lowepro bags that I mainly use for storage at home. I have yet to match my wife in terms of number of bags though, which is a good argument whenever I bring home a new bag.


----------

